# Did Some Lathe Maintenance



## Nogoingback (Feb 1, 2019)

Managed to finally overcome laziness and inertia and pulled my four jaw chuck and QCTP apart, cleaned the chips and grunge out in the
solvent tank, re-lubed and reassembled.  My goal is to do it at least annually: we'll see how that works.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 1, 2019)

The good old navy planned maintenance system is forever burned into
my skull and I still use it,................Mostly much...................


----------

